# 'crowntail' bettas v. 'regular' bettas



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

So after looking at betta pictures online I realized that the betta my hubby got from the pet shop is actually a crown tail betta. 

Was wondering if there are any differences in the two besides looks, anything different that they need or behaviors that they might have, etc.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

ive had most of the kinds of betta splendids and they all acted, ate, and live pretty much the same

i fed them all the same thing and they all lived the same time (about 3 years)


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

The Crowntail betta is just a variety of the "regular" betta splendens, which is the specie you will most likely find at your LFS's. The general care and maintenance should be the same.


----------



## tenpaull (Jan 6, 2008)

i think i have to disagree. crowntail bettas are more susceptible to fin rot and curling. IME, more prone to tailbiting as well. They would love a taller tank as this will help reduce curling. They are a tail-type which would benefit the most from regular flaring under the sun. but if you meant water changes, etc. then we're on the same page


----------

